# Gps sur ipad wi fi



## kjayoub (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens d'acheter un iPad 2 WiFi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h21 ----------

Oups desole.

Je voudrais donc savoir si c'est possible d'installer une application pour utiliser la fonction gps, malgre le fait que ca ne soit pas un 3G.

Je me pose la question, car vu que c'est possible de le localiser des qu'il est connecte au wi fi, c'est la preuve qu'il y a une puce gps ou autre dans l'ipad.

Merci pour la reponse!!


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2011)

Non, il ne possède pas de puce GPS...
Renseignes-toi sur la localisation WiFi, c'est autre chose...


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Août 2011)

Va voir ce fil:

http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t326606.html

Ou bien cette explication d'Apple:

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4084?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## kjayoub (12 Août 2011)

ok merci a vous 2 pour ces reponses...

je vais me renseigner et lire les liens proposes


----------



## asus27 (20 Août 2011)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,

Je remonte ce post pour les utilisateurs d' iPad Wifi qui ne possèdent pas de la fonction GPS réservée au nos "CHER" iPad 3G 

Pour cela, il faut posséder un ipad 1 ou 2 jailbreaké et oui... Et installer via Cydia le logiciel roqyBT4 qui permettra de se connecter a ça : 






Un recepteur GPS bluetooth que l' on peut trouver sur Ebay OU ailleurs, pour une quarantaine d' euros 
Voici un exemple : http://www.dealextreme.com/p/globalsat-bt-338x-gps-bluetooth-receiver-data-logger-82660 , ne pas esiter a fouiner :hein:

Réception moyenne car je suis sous un balcon 





Et cela fonctionne tout comme un iPad 3G :love: ici avec Navigon ou TOMTOM et compagnie !









*Donc pour résumer* :
*- Un iPad 1 ou 2 jailbreaké
- Un recepeteur GPS bluetooth d' environ 40&#8364;
- Le logiciel roqyBT4 (licence 8&#8364;, valable pour les futurs versions)*

Si vous avez des questions... N' oubliez pas que vous pouvez utiliser n' importe quelle appli. prévue pour le GPS mais seulement avec des cartes intégrées, et oui avec l iPad Wifi pas de connexion réseau mobile, donc pas de téléchargement en temps réel !! Sauf si vous possédez... Bref c'est une autre histoire 

Fab


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Août 2011)

40 euros... Pour un truc mal fini, lourd et qui prend de la place... Quand on sais que le modèle 3G Ca coute juste 100 euros de plus... Donc pour économiser 60 euros, il est possible d'avoir Ca...

Je suis très content de mon modèle 3G qui lui faut GPS sans bricoler... Acheter du apple pour faire des économies de bout de chandelles... Chercher l'erreur...


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 40 euros... Pour un truc mal fini, lourd et qui prend de la place... Quand on sais que le modèle 3G Ca coute juste 100 euros de plus... Donc pour économiser 60 euros, il est possible d'avoir Ca...
> 
> Je suis très content de mon modèle 3G qui lui faut GPS sans bricoler... Acheter du apple pour faire des économies de bout de chandelles... Chercher l'erreur...


Mais t'as pas un abonnement avec ton iPad 3G ?


----------



## RomanoPingu (20 Août 2011)

Je suis d'accord : c'est sympa d'avoir partager ton astuce car elle peut en interesser certains mais si pour ne pas prendre un 3g, faut prendre un WIFI + le boitier à 40&#8364; + le logiciel à 8&#8364;, on se retrouve effectivement à mi-chemin entre le prix de l'ipad Wifi et du 3G -> à chacun alors de faire son choix 

Si j'avais eu besoin de mon ipad pour le GPS, perso j'aurais directement pris le 3G moi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Mais t'as pas un abonnement avec ton iPad 3G ?



Pour te répondre simplement:

L'abonnement n'est pas obligatoire... L'ipad marcheaussi sans carte sim (mais bon c'est un peu dommage).

J'ai un abonnement, à 6,80 euros / mois, qui ne me ruine pas du tout donc (pour 200 Mo). C'est suffisant en ayant le wifi à la maison, et un iPhone dans la poche...


----------



## chg (26 Octobre 2011)

Il y a 8 ans, j'avais acheté un GPS ViaMichelin qui est aujourd'hui totalement dépassé. J'envisage d'acheter un iPad 2 et je suis intéressé par le GPS Tomtom qui peut se mettre maintenant sur iPad. Une question m'est actuellement insoluble. Quand j'utilisais ViaMichelin, je pouvais l'utiliser en continu durant tout un voyage, par exemple jusque dans le Sud de la France. Tomtom écrit que pour utiliser son programme, il convient de disposer
 de la 3G. Cela veut-il dire que l'utilisation permanente durant un voyage du Tomtom sur iPad me coûtera une communication 3G internationale d'environ 10 heures avec mon opérateur 3G? Ce serait dément pour mes finances...
Ma question est donc simple: pour une utilisation continue du GPS, faut-il rester connecté en permanence au réseau 3G, au tarif des abonnements que l'on connaît ?! Ou bien l'application Tomtom fonctionne-t-elle à la manière de mon bon vieux ViaMichelin?

Un grand merci à celui ou celle qui voudra bien me répondre !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Octobre 2011)

chg a dit:


> Il y a 8 ans, j'avais acheté un GPS ViaMichelin qui est aujourd'hui totalement dépassé. J'envisage d'acheter un iPad 2 et je suis intéressé par le GPS Tomtom qui peut se mettre maintenant sur iPad. Une question m'est actuellement insoluble. Quand j'utilisais ViaMichelin, je pouvais l'utiliser en continu durant tout un voyage, par exemple jusque dans le Sud de la France. Tomtom écrit que pour utiliser son programme, il convient de disposer
> de la 3G. Cela veut-il dire que l'utilisation permanente durant un voyage du Tomtom sur iPad me coûtera une communication 3G internationale d'environ 10 heures avec mon opérateur 3G? Ce serait dément pour mes finances...
> Ma question est donc simple: pour une utilisation continue du GPS, faut-il rester connecté en permanence au réseau 3G, au tarif des abonnements que l'on connaît ?! Ou bien l'application Tomtom fonctionne-t-elle à la manière de mon bon vieux ViaMichelin?
> 
> Un grand merci à celui ou celle qui voudra bien me répondre !



cela dépend des applications, mais tomtom, navigant ou Mappy utilisent des cartes embarquées... donc pas de 3G... Perso j'utilise Mappy GPS, qui pour quelques euros fait sont boulot... Parfois quelques problèmes de signal ou de sens interdit, mais pour le prix, rien à dire...


----------

